# Phoenix ILC in der Gebäudeautomatisierung



## RrBd (6 September 2020)

Hallo,

gibt's im Großraum Braunschweig - Hannover - Hildesheim - Wolfsburg eigentlich außer mir noch weitere gewerbliche Anbieter, die die Phoenix ILC in der Gebäudeautomatisierung (HLK)  einsetzen? Weniger der Bereich Giga-Factories, Flughäfen, ... , sondern mehr so Schulen, kleine Krankenhäuser, Wohn- und Geschäftshäuser, Mittelgroßstadthotels, ...? Womöglich mit SpiderControl -Bedienoberfläche?

So wg. Erfahrungsaustausch, ...

Gruß

Rainer


----------

